# Help. Olive oil makes me sick



## rednax (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi,I have a strange one that I haven't been able to find anywhere... lots of people say that olive oil can actually help IBS, but it is the most immediate trigger for me...A couple of teaspoons of any kind of olive oil in anything I eat and I get immediate (20 mins) and dreadful diarrhea...Has anyone else ever heard of this ?Is there anything I can do other than avoid it ?I live in the south of france so it's not that easy to avoid.Thanks.


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Hi, Olive came up yellow on my LEAP test. Must be very hard to avoid for you but sounds like a good idea?Good luckCarol


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Rednax,I can't tolerate olives or olive oil either...I know its really hard to avoid- all you can do it really learn what its used in when you go out to a restaurant and then not eat that. Order something else.What we react to in our IBS is so individual, that some foods that help some people are poison for others.Hang in there!LisaP.S. I LOVE the south of France! I haven't been there in years, but its on my list to visit again someday. How lucky you are to live there!


----------

